# green ooze at dehorn site



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

We went out this morning to bottle feed and noticed our 2 week old buck had green ooze/puss at the edge of his dehorn site. (He was de-horned 2 days ago.) It is where the burn meets the skin. You can move the skin around a little - it is loose.

Suggestions? We cleaned it and then put neosporin on it (thinking the antibiotic power in the neosporin might help).

Thank you,
Tonia


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

If this lasts more than a day he will need antibiotics. It can get infected down into the sinus and then you'll have a real mess. Call your vet and ask which kind to give. If you can;t find out try some penicillin twice a day by the dosage by weight on the bottle.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Thank you Carolyn,

If doing penicillin do I do a shot in the back of the leg?

Tonia


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

PCN dose is 1cc/100lb, it will not take much if the goat is small. I always have epinephrine available in case they are allergic to PCN. Topically, I like underwoods horse medicine or vetricyn( might be spelled vetricin) can get it at tractor supply. Underwoods is the best if you can get some. You can Use it on your dogs wounds also. Tim in NC


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Have you ever put the penicillin directly on the wound?

A lady I know that has been raising dairy goats for 30 years suggested I put 2 drops of penicillin right on the oozing area.

Also, I've seen several kinds of penicillins - are they all used the same? At our feed store, there were several options of purchasing penicillin. 

Tonia


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I've heard people using it topically, never tried it. Problem with something like this is that the sinus is directly underneath the horn and the infection goes downward as fast as it comes up to the surface.


----------

